# انتي في موعد مع الجمال...لجمال شعرك.بشرتك.جسمك.صدرك.خدودك.اردافك.ونتائج من اول اسبوع



## شواقه (6 مايو 2012)

العرض الاقوى ولفتره محدوده
(( اشتري كورسين من هالكورسات وخذي الثالث مجاناا))










*ودعي مراكز التجميل للابد بأذن الله
]الان العرررررض الاقوى والاجمل لفتره مؤقته
اشتري كورسين من المعروضه
وخذي الثالث مجانا اغتنمو الفررررصه

وليس هناك مندوبة لهذه المنتجات في المنتديات
والي تعلن ولاول مره على مستوى المنتديات

افصح ولاول مره عن اكبر سر للبنات الي يتغيرون 380 درجة ومايعلمون احد
لان هالاشياء الي تغيرهم ماكانت تباع بالمنتديات 
رغم قدمها من سنوات


اكيد عمركم شفتوا وحده كان شعرها مستعصي ومايطول وتالف لابعد حد
وتجيك بعد شهرين الا وهي شعر ولا بالخيال طوووووووول ونعووووووووومة من دون استشوار ولمعه طبيعية
ولاسألتيها قالت زيت عافية وحلبة

والا وحده سمرررررررررراء تصادفينها بعد شهرين لونها ابيض شامي والركبة والاكواع موووووووووووووت لونهم ورررررررردي زي البيبي من النعومه وكأنها خلقة بيضاءوبشرة صافية موووت
ولاسألتيها وش بيضك قالت انا كذا من ربي بس فتحت حبتين
هههههههههههههههههههه

جد والله يابنات انا اتكلم من وااااااقع مرير نعانيه
بس هالشي لن يحتكر بعد الان
من الليلة انا المندوبة الحصرية لهالمنتجات الي بتغيرك بـ شهرين 380 درجة والكل بينبهر بالنتيجة من اول شهر

والله على ماقول شهيد

انتهى الحين وقت الاعلانات الكاذبة (رغم صدق البعض وليس الكل كاذب)
انتهى كل شهر تهدرين بفلوسك وعلى نتيجه بسيطه بالكاد تذكر
معاي باذن الله الواحد الاحد بتكونين انسانة ثانية
بس كل الي ابيه منكم انكم تدعون لامي بالشفاء العاجل يارب
وان الله يخلي لي زوجي ويطول بعمره ويبعده عن كل مكروه اللهم امين
الان نبدأ باصلاح عيوبك بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى
سواء كانت بطنك ناقزه قدامك ومفشلتك وين مارحتي
خلاص انسي مرتفعات قدام وورى
وخليك تتحدين اطلق لبنانية ببطن لاصق من نحفه بظهرك
(حــقيقة وليس خيــــــــــــــــال)
والا اردافك مفشلتك مافيها انوثه وممسوحه
معاي باذن الله بتكون اجمل ارداف وراح تنبهرين بالنتائج اردااااااااف بارزة من قلب وبيضاء ومن دون اي تشقق
وصدرك جربتي كل شي ماكبر عندي بيكون صدرك دائري ومشدود وكأنك مسويه اقوى سيلكون
واصحاب الصدور الكبيره المترهلة وبعضها والله يوصل لبطنها من قوة الترهل
بتذهل بالنتيجة شي ماراح تصدقه ابد صدر مشدووووووووووووووووووووووووووود لابعد حد ويشيل الخطووط والتشققات
وشعررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررك معاي ولا شعر اجمل هندية طول وكثاااااااااافة ونعومة فلبينيه للحالات المستعصية مررررررره والي مايطول ابدا راح يطول مع هالزيت 4 سم يالشهر ام الي نموه بطئ او عادي بيكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون طول مو طبيعي بأذن الله...
والبيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااض الشامي الي لمعة الخد تبررررررررررررررق منه بشكل لافت للانتبااااااااااااه ولاااخر سواد فيك بينتهي حتى لو حالة بشرتك ميئووووس منها

نجي لملحوظة هامة او بـــشرى
المنتجات طبيعية 1000% وبامكانك فحصها عند افضل مختبر
وغير كذا النتاااااااااااااااائج ثـــابته ثـــابته ثـــابته مع المثبتات الي بتكون مع كل منتج
الكمـــية تكفي لشهرين الى شهرين ونص يعني كمية كاملة لكورس كامل
ولايوجد غير هالحجم

بنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات الشرقية التسليم يدا بيد
"

ملاحظــــــــــــه
خواتي اللي يطلبو مني احلف انها مضمونه ومجربه وووالخ
كل شي واضح بالموضوع رجاااااء لا وحده تطلب مني احلف على سلعه
لان النتائج بيد الله
ومالكورسات الا سبب من الاسباب
واستخيرو قبل كل شي
والله يكتب الخير للجميع
.................................................. ..............................................
الاسعــــــــــــار تشمل الكورس كامل لاخر قطرة سواد او شحم او تلف


كورس البياض للجسم




لبياض الجسم والوجه وصفائه وتوحيد اللون (لون ركبك مثل جسمك)(البديل الحقيقي لابر التبييض)..تزيل الكلف والنمش والتصبغات وسمار مابعد الحملويبيض المناطق الحساسة..النتائج سترضيك من اول اسبوع(مضمون)(
650 ريال 

كورس الوجه 




400ريال الكورس يشمل على الكريم والصابونه والمثبت يكفيك شهرين ونص

كريم تكبير الصدر/يكبر الصدرويشد ويرفع الصدرويبيض ويشيل التشققات مضمون(
300ريال
كريم تصغير الصدر/يصغر الصدر ويشد ويزيل الخطوط والتشققات على الصدر(مضمون)(
300 ريال
كريم تكبير ورفع الارداف/
يعمل على شد الارداف وتكبيرها ويبيضها ويزيل التشققات(مضمون)(
400 ريال
الكورس

كريم وجل التخسيس 





(من دون رياضة او رجيم)/نتائجه من الاسبوع الاول يعمل على تخسيس الجسم ويشده ويزيل الترهلات ويشد الكرش ويجعله لاصق بالظهر(مضمون)وماراح تندم550الكورس

كريم نفخ الخدود/يشيل التجاعيد ويسمن الوجه (مضمون)من اول اسبوع تشوفي النتائج المبهررررررررره حيل
300

اعشاب تسمين




/للنحيفات ما راح تندمين جربي اعشاب التسمين تسمن كامل الجسم حتى لو ان عصاقيلك مافيها امل
(مضمون)( 450

زيت +وتونيك الأعشاب/






ممتاز حيل للتطول الشعر حتى المستعصي والخشن وينعمه ويزيل التقصفات وينبت الفراغات(الكورس كامل يوصلك للنتيجة الي تحلمين فيها ومايحتاج تشترينه مره ثانية 450 لللزيت والتونيك يكفي شهرين الى شهرين ونص 
ريال



رجاء الجادة فقط تراسلني لان وقتي مايسمح كثير
ويمكن الاغلبية عارف ليش مشغولة انا هاليومين كثير
*​


تواصلي معاي برساله على هالرقم
او على الواتس اب
0542512926​

التجــــــــــــــــــارب
[/COLOR][/FONT]
تجربة العضوة بين قلبين

اقتباس:
حبيبتي انا استعملت كورس الشعرووقفته ورجعت له ثاني

المهم حاليا استخذمه يوم ايه ويوم لاfficeffice"

والتونيك 3 مرات باليوم واحيان مرتين باليوم

اما لتساقط رهيييييييييييييييييييب وربي شاهد علي

والطول شي ماتخيلته ابدا

جربت كل مايخطر على بالك من زيوت وخلطات 
لكن مانفع معي الا هالكورس وربي كلمه رهيب قليله عليه 

تجربة العضوة بطيخة حمراء

اقتباس:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا استخدمت الزيت والتونيك 
والله ان الله على ما اقول شهيد انا شعري من مقدمةالراس مصلعه
ولكن بعد الله وهذه الكورس نبت الشعر
وطول ما شاء الله وغلظ عسى الله يعطيك العافية 
تجربة العضوة أم الحلوين

اقتباس:
انا بعد جربت زيت الروابي الكورس كامل لما كان زيت وكريم له مفعول عجيب..
وقبل لااقص شعري استخدمته شهر ونص تقريبا طلعلي شعر جديييييد 
وبين الثقل لانشعرتي ناعمه حيل وخفيفه 
وبصراحة تشوقت للتونك حقه يقول يعطي طووول مو طبيعي 

تجربة العضوة همس الورد

اقتباس:
هلا بنات

استخدمت زيت الروابي بس كانتنتايجه اكبر من تطويل الشعر بصوره فاجئتني
وغير كذا انه ينبت شعر جديد

كان شعري خفيف وصراحه غلظ وكان حلو

كنت ادلك شعري ربع ساعه واحطه يوم وترك>> 
تجربة العضوة هــنــد

اقتباس:
السلام عليكم

انا استخدمت الكورس من عقب مافقدت الامل بشعري 
والحمدالله وايد زين ماشاءالله تبارك الرحمن
كل المشاكل تقريبن انحلت التساقط توقف الطول طول وصار شعري اكثف .>> 




تجربة العضوة Luz

اقتباس:

انا استخدمت كورسك حق الشعر
لما استمريت عليه 3 مرات بالاسبوع شعري صااار يجنن

طال وصااار نااااااااااااااااعم لأنه انا طبيعة شعري ويفي متموج

فـ صارلي ناعم يهبل ..حتى كنت ما استخدم استشوار 
تجربة العضوة حبيبة غاليها
اقتباس:
والله يا بنات أني نااااااااااااااااااااااااصحتكم من كل قلبي 
وأبي منكم بس صالح الدعاء أنا جتني فترة شعري طااااااااااااااااااااااااح 
وقصيته لفوق اكتافي شوي 
وبعد استمرار 3 شهور عل هالكورس شعري عذااااااااااااااااااااااااااب يجنننننننننننن 
وصار لااااااااااااااااخر ظهري ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
بس كنت متواصلة وماتعبت ابدا 
أنا فرحانه بشعري وبعد استخدمت مع الكورس حبوب فيتامين 
من ماركة اكرينال رووووووووووعة 
تجربة العضوة بطيخة أم الولدين
اقتباس:

بنااااااات ماتتخيلووووون هذا الزيت كيف سحرررررررررررري>>

والله عشقته .. مو طبيعي كيف ينعم الشعر الجاف والمقصف>>

والتونيك حقه طولي شعري بصوره فضيعه مره>>

يعطيك العافيه يارب>> 

تجربة العضوة شوق العين
اقتباس:
خالتي استعملت زيت الروابي قبل عرسها..
يطوول الشعرر بسرعه ويخلي شكله حيوووي 
تجربة العضوة rozalinda

اقتباس:
لاحظت انه يمتن الشعر ويوقف التساقط من ثاني اسبو
والطول تقريبا 4 سم 
بس على فكره انا كسوله واستخدمته بس 5 مرات خلال اسوعين
بس يوم شفت النتائج تحمست استمر على نفس البرنامج الي عطيتيني 

تجربة العضوة lulu111 

اقتباس:
أسرع طريقة لتطويل الشعر وتكثيفه ولعلاج التساقط والتلف 
التي تسببه صبغة الشعر لاحتوائها على مواد كيميائية ،
ومن تجربتي لكورس الروابي حق الشعر
شعري ماشاء الله صار كثيف وطويل وفيه لمعة والكل يسألني عن السر !! 

حتى لما رحت الصالون لاحظوا الفرق طووول وكثرررة ونعووومة 
بعد ماكان ضعيف وينصحوني اني أقص منه ، 
جربت الزيت جزاها الله خير، وارتحت منه بصراحة مضمووووون 
ومن أحلى الزيوت اللي استخدمتها لأني جربت زيوت كثيرة ومانفع الا هالزيت 
.. 5 من صديقاتي طلبوا منه بعد ما شافوا شعري كيف صار تغير 360 درجة 

تجربة العضوة ســر الحياة

اقتباس:
والله وقسم بالله ماقلت شي زيادة ولاكذب

ماشاء الله والله شعري كأنة مستشور وربي يشهد انه مافية ولا تعرج ولاطبقة
والله كأنة مستشور و الشعرة احسها صارت سميكة اكثر من قبل 
والتساقط والله مافيه مقارنه قبل وبعد الزيت الان تقريبا مافية تساقط غير كم شعرة 
والا الطول واضح مرره حتى امي استغربت من سرعة طوول شعري
انا لي اسبوعين استخدم الزيت
انا بجد مبسوووطة من شعري من جد ودي بس فاردته وامشطة
والله يشهد على صدق كلامي 



تجربة العضوة همسة حنان

اقتباس:
كلمة روعة شوية
انا اول شي قلت يمكن زيت مثل باقي الزيوت التجارية
لكن الحين
مااقدر اقول الا الله يسلمك ويطول في عمرك وعمر والدتك
وانا ماصار لي الا اسبوع استخدم الزيت بس والله تحسن شعري
قبل كان حيل يطيح الحين ولا شعــــــــــــــــــرة : )
وصار ناعم مره والطول 3 سم لان قاعده اقوسه زي ماقلتي 

تجربة العضوة دمعة حرقها الزمن

اقتباس:
استعملته اول يوم وثاني يوم وربي يشهدعلي شفت نعووووومة
(ماشاء الله لاقوة إلابالله)>>
وانا لي الان اربع اسابيع والله نعومه جنان ماشاء الله
والتساقط خف بنسبة 90%
والشعرة صارت اقوى من قبل بشي كثير
وفي شعر جديدوالطول الحمدلله طال
والحمدلله صرت في غنى عن الاشتشواااااار
والله يابنات ربي يشهد على كل كلمه
والحمدلله رااضية على النتايج>> 



تجربة العضوة هداوي

اقتباس:
اختي نسمات من اول استعمال للزيت 
حسيت شعري مانفش بعد الغسيل مثل اول 
وحتى ملمسه صار انعم من اول جزاك الله عني خيرالجزاء>>
وراح اوافيك باخر النتائج كل اسبوعين>> 

تجربة العضوة باطلة باطلة
اقتباس:

الصراحة والحق يقال .. حسيت شعري مره صايريلمع من اول اسبوع >>
ويوم استمريت شهر عليه كانت عندنا مناسبة >>
الكل انصدم من طوله حت اهلي لان كنت الفه ومابي اوريهم الا بعد الكورس>>
بنت خالتي تسالني انا موصله شعري>>
قلت لها اعوذ بالله>>
تدرين ماتوقعت ابدا انه فيه شي يطول بهالسررررعه>>
ماقول الا يعطيك العافية>>
ادعي لي انه ربي يفرج همي>> 

تجربة العضوة وردة الطائف

اقتباس:
هلا والله فيك اعذريني تأخرت بذكر تجربتي
انا شريت منك كورس الشعر قبل شهرين 
والحمدلله ماندمت رووووووووعه روووووووعه بكل ماتعنيه مقاييس الروعه 
الطووووول خيالي خيالي خيالي
والشعر الجديد الي كان نابت طال مره هالحين 
و شعر بنتي غيره مره حتى هي انبسطت هالصغيرة 
كيف شكلها تغير بعد ماتغير شعرها واحلو ومشكوره ياعسل

تستاهلي كل خيرياااااااااااااذوق..>> 


> >


تجربة العضوة الطفة الحنونة

اقتباس:
بـنآآت انا جربت الزيت هدا
والله العظيم يابنات
انه مرره روووووووعه
انا شعري مررره كيرلي بس الكيرلي المفلفل 
والله بفضل الله ثم بالزيت والله تحسن>>
وطال صدق طال ودي اغمض عيوني لين يخلص لزيت واشوف يوصل لحد وين شعري
من اول استخدام نعمه الله يوفقك ويجمعني معاك في الفردوس
والله يبنات الي تبي شعرها يتحسن تجربه
انا صرلي اسبوع ونص ومرره متحسن
والكل لاحظ
وعلى فكرة ترى يشيل القشره 
تجربة العضوة صبــا

اقتباس:
صباح الخير

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن
اناسبق وأخذت منك كورس الشعر... 
ويشهد الله بأستخدامي الشخصي شغل نظيف ومتعوب عليه 
شكل مرتب وانيق . لي الان 3 اسابيع واضح الطول مره ماشاء الله 
ماتوقعت طول بهالسررعه ونبت لي شعر جديد في فروة الشعر والنعومه من اول اسبوع.
الله يبارك فيك اختي وجعله الله في موازين حسناتك
انتي الأن عملك فيه خير بركه ومنفعه وشفاء للناس ..
اسأل الله لك الثبات وان يفتح لك بواب رزقه>> 

تجربة العضوة الدنيا حلوة

اقتباس:
والله قول وفعل جربته
وربي كل اللي حولي انبهروا من التغيرر اللي صار
اللحين انا زبونتك
ولو عندك منتجات غير الزيت اعطيني لاتحرميني
ههههه
الله يجزاك الخير>> 



تجربة العضوة أم نووودي
اقتباس:

صراااااااااااحهـ انـــــــا جربت الزيت

صدقوني رووووووعه قليل بحقه

جربته لبنتي عمرها 7 شهور ماتصدقوون الفرق اول شعرها شوي وفراغات

واستخدمت الزيت و بعدها اقسم بالله طال شعرها ونعومه ماشاء الله تبارك الله

والله اني مااعرف نسمات العطور ولا لي معها اي علاقة بس ماشاء الله عليها ونعم فيها

بس حبيت اقووووول تجربتي مع الزيت وكل من شاف بنتي سالني عن الزيت 

تجربة العضوة ورد الجوري

اقتباس:
اختي بالنسبة لتجربتي للكورس حقك
هو اعطني نعومه وزاد من طول شعري بشكل فضييييع 
ولكن التساقط خف وامل انه يوقف التساقط عندي نهائياان شاء الله .>> 

تجربة العضوة a7laaam4

اقتباس:
هلا اختي حبيبتي @نون@
انا بكتب تجربتي صراحه الزيت نفعني ووقف التساقط وفيه شعر نبت جديد
واهم شئ عطاني نعومه الحمدلله
والله يوفقك
تحياتي للجميع 

تجربة العضوة دانة عمان
اقتباس:
مرحبا أختي @نون@ انا الي من عمان
اخذت الكورس حق الشعر منك قبل شهر
و الله عاد أنااستخدمته زي ماقلتي>>
شعري ماكان يطول ابدا هالحين والله مو مصدقة الي قاعده اشوفه طووول مو طبيعي 
حتى صديقاتي بالجامعة اتفاجئو من التغير الملحوظ والسريع على شعري>>
و بصراحة التعامل معاك ثقة . الله يعطيك العافية و يرزقكا كل الخير.>> 



تجربة العضوة المتألقة دومًا
اقتباس:
بنسبه لتجربتي بصراحه الزيت روعه
كثير ناسب شعري وصار شعري انعم والجفاف اللي كنت اعاني منه خف كثيررررر 
والطول ملحوظ مره بس بصراحة ماقسته
بس اتوقع حول 5 سم وانا الان صار لي اسبوعين عليه .
وحبيت اشكر اختي الغاليه على مجهودهك الرائع 
وبصراحه انتي انسانه رائعه واسال الله العظيم ان يوفقك ويسهل كل امورك.

تحياتي 



تجربة العضوة منيه
اقتباس:
انا ما جربت هذا الزيت بس سمعت عنه عند بنت عمي
وهي تقول انه هذا الزيت فعلا يعطي نتائج حلوه 
وهي بعد تجربتها توقف تساقط الشعر عندها وصار يطول اكثر 
ويصير ناعم اكثر بس توني ماشفتها من زمان 
مع اني مااعاني من مشاكل بشعري والحمد لله بس متشوقه اجربه>> 
تجربة العضوة الأمل المجروح
اقتباس:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ....
اوجه رسالة شكر لصاحبة المعروف التي ساعدتني كثيرا الاخت @نون@.
بالفعل اخواتي انا جربت الزيت والكل شاهد الفرق 
يمنع التساقط ويطول الشعر مررررررررره ويخليه حلو ومرتب 
وجزاها الله الف خيروعافية. 
[/B]اقتباس:
*
وهذه الرسالة وفاء لوعدي بذكر تجربتب.>>* 
*
*[/SIZE]
[/LEFT]


----------



## شواقه (6 مايو 2012)

*رد: انتي في موعد مع الجمال...لجمال شعرك.بشرتك.جسمك.صدرك.خدودك.اردافك.ونتائج من اول اس*

رررررررررررررفع


----------

